# Seerosenblüten 2010



## Annett (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo Seerosenfreunde.

Es ist wieder so weit, wenn auch mit einiger Verspätung zum letzten Jahr.
Nach dem erfolgreichen Thema von 2009, kann ich heute endlich aus aktuellem Anlass ein neues für das Jahr 2010 eröffnen.

26.5. wir blühen schon mal unter Wasser auf 
 
27.5. endlich oben
 
28.5. (heute) zusätzlich zur N.tetragona blüht ein Ableger von Karstens ehemaliger Seerose. Erhalten habe ich ihn zum TT 2007.  Er erinnert bisher stark an die "__ Rosennymphe". Ein direkter Vergleich fehlt noch. 
   


Wie siehts bei Euch aus? 
Bei Elfriede konnte ich ja schon vor Wochen entsprechende Bilder erspähen.


----------



## Eugen (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



Annett schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei Euch aus?



Bei mir sind jede Menge Knospen, aber nix  Blüte


----------



## Casybay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Annett, hallo Frankl,
bei mir auch nix Blüten, nur Knospen, aber meine Teiche liegen wg. der geringen Größe im Halbschatten, vielleicht liegts daran


----------



## Casybay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

 vielleicht aber mal Knospen-Bilder....


----------



## paper (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Mein 1. Blüte in diesem Jahr von meiner Unbekannten!


----------



## Kama (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo,
anfang der Woche war es soweit, sie trotzen dem ewigen Regen...

vom 27.5.; Denver und Wow blühen
         

vom 30.05.; __ James Brydon 
     

Perry's Baby Red habe ich letztes Jahr etwas höher gestellt, nachdem sie fast eingegangen ist, dieses Jahr sieht sie schon besser aus als im letzten. Allerdings noch kein Blütenansatz, ebensowenig wie Rosanna.


----------



## Casybay (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Super schöne Seerosen habt Ihr,Kama
Da kann man ja neidisch werden.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Also bei mir dauerts noch ne Weile. Durch die Teilungsaktion sind meine eh ein bisschen hinterher.


----------



## Kama (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Solange hier noch Flaute herrscht, halt nochmal ein paar... die Sonne wagt sich vor! 

03.06.
         

04.06.
 

Danke, Carmen, bei euch wird's schon noch, kein Grund, neidisch zu werden .   (Mach aus dem "ihr" ein "du", mir fehlt noch jemand, der das mit mir teilen möchte )


----------



## Trine (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hui, die sehen ja schon schick aus! Ich wollte nächste Woche zwei als Geschenk kaufen, nur in allen Läden ist von Blüten noch nichts zu sehen. Da sind pro Pflanze immer nur ein oder zwei Blätte dran und das wars.:?


----------



## KlausS. (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo
Werd grad neidisch auf eure Blüten. Blattwerk habe ich jede Menge, aber eine Knospe lässt sich bei mir nicht sehen.


----------



## chrisamb (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Seit gestern hab ich auch meine erste Blüte:
 

Christian


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Mein Halbzwerg blüht auch schon kräftig und es sind noch ganz viele Knospen unter den Blättern zu sehen :gdaumen


----------



## Fluni81 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

..heute entdeckt
 









...und seit heute Abend sind noch viiiiel mehr Knospen oben...


----------



## Inken (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Und nun endlich auch unsere erste Seerosenblüte in diesem Jahr! :freu


----------



## Conny (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

 ich bin schon ganz grün im Gesicht weil ich noch nicht einmal eine einzige Knospe habe
sehr schön  sind eure Blüten


----------



## danyvet (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Christian,

weil ich das da grad seh: Du hast __ Tausendblatt zwischen den Seerosenblättern. Kommt das von der Tiefe, in der die Seerosen wachsen, daher, oder steht das höher und kriecht an der Wasseroberfläche so weit??
Und: fressen das nicht die Goldfische auf?? Oder kaufst du alle paar Tage neues und schmeißt es einfach so ins Wasser ohne es einzupflanzen?


----------



## Corgula (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Endlich! Das wurde aber auch Zeit!
LG, Billie


----------



## Annett (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo.

Wie schön, dass es nun bei einigen bereits losgegangen ist... 

Ein paar neue Bildchen habe ich selbstverständlich auch dabei. 

Dorfweiher im Nachbarort:
 

Die erste Blüte der Thomas O'Brien:
  

Unbekannte im alten Teich, die seit diesem Jahr richtig los legt (Pflanzung erfolgte 2004 in Kies).
 
Vermutlich hat sich nun genug Mulm angesammelt.


----------



## chrisamb (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Dany,
die __ Papageienfeder kommt bei mir vom Grund (ca. 80cm) hoch. Hab sie 2008 "gepflanzt" (an nen Stein gebunden und bei der Seerose versenkt). Letztes Jahr kam sie das erste mal hoch, aber nur sehr wenig. Langsam wird´s jetzt besser :beten Hab nach dem Winter nur die ganz schwarzen Spitzen abgeschnitten, nicht mal alles eingefrorene. Die Goldies lassen es leben, knabbern nur manchmal bisschen dran rum

Christian


----------



## Boxerfan (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo, nun will ich doch auch mal meine Seerosen zeigen.
Nur meine Karpfen gehen an die Blätter.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Fluni81 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

..bei mir sind heute morgen ganz viele an die Oberfläche gekommen..praktisch über Nacht.. Aber noch keine ist auf...


----------



## Fluni81 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

..eeeeendlich..die erste Blüte ist auf!!!


----------



## Rapunzel (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Fluni,

Deine Seerose gefällt mir sehr gut von der Form und Farbe her, schöner Roséton. Weißt Du, wie sie heißt und für welche Teichtiefe bzw. -größe sie gedacht ist?

Ansonsten hat sich bei mir noch nicht eine einzige Seerosenknospe blicken lassen, nur Blätter, aber nach dem harten Winter und einigen anderen Totalausfällen bei Pflanzen im Garten bin ich ja froh, dass meine Serrosen überhaupt noch existieren:?... .
Meine __ Helvola hat gerade mal ihr erstes Blatt an der Oberfläche gezeigt, ob die überhaupt noch dieses Jahr blühen wird .

LG
Nicole


----------



## Fluni81 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Nicole!

Leider weiß ich nicht, welche Seerose das ist, geschweige denn wie alt sie ist..unser Garten ist eine Überraschung
Wir haben das Haus letztes Jahr im Okt/Nov gekauft...und es nur zweimal vorher gesehn..und da nur kurz...
Mich würde auch interessieren, was es für eine ist...vielleicht kann hier ja ein Seerosenkenner weiterhelfen..Eeeeeeeeeelschen?!? *ruf*

Sie dürfte so auf 1,20 bis 1,30m Tiefe stehn..genau weiß ich das auch noch nicht, eine Teichreinigung steht noch aus


gruss antje


----------



## Rapunzel (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Antje,

na, wenn Euer Garten noch mehr Überraschungen solcher Art parat hat, dann hat sich der Kauf doch gelohnt ... .
Ich habe bislang solch einen Roséton selten gesehen, aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch andere Seerosen mit dieser Farbe. Falls jemand solche kennt, bitte Namen nennen... .
Wenn Deine Seerose in ca. 1,2m Tiefe steht, ist es sicher eine stärkerwüchsige und wäre für meinen Teich zu groß. Suche noch eine Seerose für ca. 70cm Tiefe und schwanke noch von der Farbe her.. .  

LG
Nicole


----------



## Ribiza (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Wie wunderschön eure Seerosen blühen !
Bei uns zeigt sich "nur" Blattwerk. Wobei ich froh bin, daß sich überhaupt etwas zeigt, nachdem wir die Riesenexemplare im letzten Monat geteilt haben.
Na ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt .


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Ihrs,

so zartrosa fällt mir spontan die Anna Epple ein.

Meine Empfehlung - tickert Euch bei Werner durchs Sortiment - Ihr werdet Euch wundern, wie groß die Vielfalt ist - und für jede Teichgröße ist etwas dabei!

Ebenfalls interessant: Unser Seerosen-FAQ - ganz unten am Ende des Beitrags sind ein paar sehr interessante Links!


----------



## Fluni81 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

..allmählich schließt sich die Blüte wieder..schade, unter der Woche hab ich dann nur wenig davon, normalerweise arbeite ich bis 8 Uhr


----------



## Fluni81 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

..aber heute hab ich was davon..Blüte2 ist schon auf, Blüte3 steht in den Startlöchern


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Bei all' den wunderschönen Blüten, die hier zu sehen sind, kann ich es gar nicht erwarten, daß sich die Knospen unserer Seerosen endlich über die Wasseroberfläche schieben.
Die beiden Perry's Baby Red als auch die "Double White" haben Knospen... und das obwohl wir sie erst vor ca. 3 bzw. 2 Wochen in den Teich eingesetzt haben. Indiana und Texas Dawn produzieren zwar Blätter, bis dato aber noch keine Knospen.
Hoffentlich klappt es auch mit Blüten bei uns..


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo auch bei mir kam gestern die erste Blüte,
bei meinem 2.ten Exemplar geht hoffentlich Morgen die erste Knospe auf.
Bei dem Namen bin ich mir nicht sicher, ich glaub aber es ist eine Gloriosa.
lg Markus


----------



## Rapunzel (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Christine, (Blumenelse),

habe mich mal durch das Seerosen-FAQ gelesen und habe nun mal eine Frage: Also, empfohlen wird ein flaches Gefäß zum Einsetzen der Seerose,aber kein Seerosenkorb. Welches flache Gefäß nehmt Ihr denn da ...? 
Denn bald will ich mir eine neue Seerose gönnen, jippie . Freu mich schon, habe aber die Qual der Wahl. Auch bei nympheion habe ich schon `reingeklickt. So groß kann der Teich gar nicht sein, wie man da Seerosen kaufen möchte, seufz
Welche Seerose könnt ihr denn aus Erfahrung empfehlen. Sie soll mittelgroß sein und in ca. 
80cm Tiefe stehen, Teich ist mittelgroß.

Lg
Nicole


----------



## Thundergirl (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo aus Grabow!

Meine haben es auch endlich geschafft. Und am Wochenende hatte ich dann auch die Gelegenheit, die Schönheiten zu fotografieren. Sogar im Teich blüht es seit 2005 wieder. (Habe dieses Jahr mal wieder eine in den Teich gestellt, nachdem ich im Herbst die Seerose geteilt habe.) Und die Karpfen lassen sie fast in Ruhe.


----------



## Fluni81 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Huhu Nicole!
uiuiui, guck mal bei deinen Seerosenblättern..sieht aus, als hättest du da die fiesen Blattläuse, ide ich auch habe
Ich hab auch die Blätter die arg angeknabbert waren weggemacht, auf den restlichen die Viecher ins Jenseits durch zerdrücken befördert:shock
gruss antje


----------



## hoboo34 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Meine tun sich auch sehr schwer dieses Jahr. 
Mal gespannt ob und wann sich eine Blüte sehen lässt.


----------



## Fluni81 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Nicole,
ist das eine __ Krebsschere, die sich da so dekorativ um die Seerose geschlungen hat? Meine sind imme rin den tieferen Zonen..aber dafür in wenigen Wochen auf Kindskopfgröße gewachsen *umfall*
gruss antje


----------



## Thundergirl (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Antje,

ja, das ist eine meiner vielen Krebsscherenbabies. Mittelweile schon fast 40 cm im Durchmesser. Fand es auch gut, dass es fast so aussieht, als wäre es die Blüte der __ Krebsschere.

Und was die Blattläuse auf dem 2. Bild angeht, dass sind die Koi gewesen. Sie schwimmen mit vorliebe durch die Blätter und knappern an ihnen. Aber die letzten Jahre haben sie sie immer abgerissen. Das hält sich aber dieses Jaht in Grenzen.


----------



## Fluni81 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Huhu Nicole
..wie entstehn denn diese Krebsscherenbabys? Hängen die an der Großen dran?
gruss antje


----------



## Thundergirl (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Ja, sie wachsen als Ausläufer, an den Mutterpflanzen. Aber ich glaube, dass sie sich auch durch Samen vermehren können. Manchmal schwimmen ganz kleine im Pflanzenfilter herum. 

Aber hier soll es jetzt ja um unsere Seerosenblüten gehen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Mit allergrößtem Stolz vermelde ich die erste Seerosenblüte:freu
Die erste Perry's Baby Red, zwar noch zaghaft, aber immerhin!


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Ist die nicht ein bisschen hell für eine Perry's Baby Red


----------



## Eugen (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ist die nicht ein bisschen hell für eine Perry's Baby Red



jepp,das seh ich auch so.
Ausserdem paßt die Blattform und die Blattzeichnung nicht so recht. 
Und die "Öffnung" des Blattes ist bei Baby Red normalerweise auch nicht so groß.

Edit möchte noch nen link anfügen :
http://www.seerosenforum.de/wsSorten/PerrysBabyRed/PerrysBabyRed.aspx


----------



## stefan76 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

dann will auch ich mal zeigen, dass meine Seerose blüht.....


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

So schaut sie heute aus....
da ich das Namensschild extra drangelassen habe, schnell nachgeschaut,
es steht tatsächlich Perry's Baby Red drauf.
Kann es an unserem Wasser liegen, daß sie anders ausschaut?
Gedüngt habe ich sie auch vor knapp 14 Tagen, als ich sie ins Wasser setzte.


----------



## Fluni81 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

..es öffnen sich immer mehr


----------



## Dachfrosch (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Ich werd heuer sicher keine einzige Blüte haben - es regnet ja dauernd!!!!


----------



## Fluni81 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Huhu!

..hier war heute Bombenwetter und jeeede Menge Sonnenschein..was mich aber gewundert hat, die Blüten schlossen sich schon wieder zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr, obwohl noch voller Sonnenschein da war...

gruss antje


----------



## selle (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Meine blühen auch endlich


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Die einzelne Blüte, die seit gestern aufgegangen ist, war auch heute noch da...
jetzt wird die Blüte auf einmal in sich dunkler - kommt auf dem Bild nicht wirklich rüber.
Sie ist jedoch weit davon entfernt "dunkelrot" zu sein.


----------



## Conny (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

stimmt denn die Farbe auf dem Monitor mit der Orginalfarbe überein?
Das Rot wirkt etwas überbelichtet. Vll mal morgens früh oder abends im Schatten aufnehmen.


----------



## Raducanu (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Ich hab drei Seerosen im Teich. Jede hat ca. 6-7 Blätter aber noch keine Blüten...


----------



## Vera44 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo!
Auch wir haben 3 Seerosen im Teich, nee eigentlich 5. Nun ist bei der Gladstoniana die erste Blüte zu sehen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Conny,
würde ich ja gern, aber....
heute ging sie erst gegen 11 Uhr komplett auf und gegen 17 Uhr ging sie wieder zu.
Da der Teich vollsonnig liegt, habe ich da leider keine Chance.


----------



## mic_chief (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo ihr Seerosenliebhaber,

bei mir blühen die Seerosen auch schon seit 2 Wochen.

 ; ;


----------



## selle (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

meine Lieblingsseerose


----------



## Plätscher (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



selle schrieb:


> meine Lieblingsseerose



Ist das eine Black Princess?, hast du die schon länger so das du etwas über die Blühfreudigkeit sagen kannst?


----------



## selle (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

ja das is eine black princess habe sie jetzt das zweite jahr ! also blühen tut sie meiner meinung ganz gut (4te blüte dieses jahr) nur blätter bekommt sie nicht viele keine ahnung warum!


----------



## Plätscher (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



selle schrieb:


> ja das is eine black princess habe sie jetzt das zweite jahr ! also blühen tut sie meiner meinung ganz gut (4te blüte dieses jahr) nur blätter bekommt sie nicht viele keine ahnung warum!



Danke für die Antwort, da wird sie wohl nächstes Jahr in meinem Teich einziehen.


----------



## inge50 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo,

hier kommt meine Perrys Baby red

     

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## niri (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

bei mir hat sich auch endlich etwas getan .

Als erste hat sich N.Walter Pagels getraut, gefolgt von N. pygmaea alba:

                     

        



LG
Ina


----------



## Elfriede (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

bei mir tut sich heuer noch nicht sehr viel, denn die meisten Seerosen habe ich erst vor 10 Tagen ausgeputzt und gedüngt. 
An einigen Blüten kann ich mich aber doch schon erfreuen.


 



 



 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Wunderschöne Bilder! da kann man sich gar nicht sattsehen dran.
Bitte weiter so!


----------



## Conny (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo,

schön, dass ich wenigstens hier Bilder von Seerosen sehen 
@Ina dein grüner Daumen funktioniert besser als meiner  
@ Elfriede wir erfreuen uns auch an deinen Blüten


----------



## Teicher (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo, bei mir, aus der Hofer gegend, blüht mei grosse Seerose seit gestern.  Knospen hat er genug. Der Fröbile hat erst blätter, und der kleiner auch nur blätter.
:cu, Jimmy


----------



## niri (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



Conny schrieb:


> schön, dass ich wenigstens hier Bilder von Seerosen sehen
> @Ina dein grüner Daumen funktioniert besser als meiner



Liebe Conny,

wie hast du gepflanzt (Substrat, Dünger)? Wieviel Sonne bekommen deine Seerosen?

LG
Ina


----------



## bigpit12 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hier mal meine Seerose im Miniteich

Hab zwar keine Ahnung was für ne Sorte das ist, aber ich find sie Super.

mfg bigpit12


----------



## Conny (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Ina,

im Mini ist als Substrat feiner Kies und Sand. Als Dünger die Osmote-Düngekegel. Wie ich heute beobachtet habe, ist der __ Kiwi so schnell gewachsen, dass sie nur noch 2 Stunden Sonne bekommen. Ich stand den halben Tag auf der Leiter 
Im Teich dasselbe Substrat und Düngekegel und den ganzen Tag Sonne.
Alle 4 keine Blüten nur jede Menge Blätter.




niri schrieb:


> Liebe Conny,
> 
> wie hast du gepflanzt (Substrat, Dünger)? Wieviel Sonne bekommen deine Seerosen?
> 
> ...


----------



## niri (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

@ Conny

ok, alles klar , 2 Stunden Sonne sind natürlich zu wenig. Meine Minis haben mindestens 4 Stunden direkte Sonne, besser sind natürlich 5-6 Stunden. Aber da du deine Kiwis jetzt ausgelichtet hast, muss es doch mit den Blüten klappen. Es gibt allerdings auch ausgesprochen blühfaule Sorten, da hilft dann auch mehr Sonne und Dünger nicht viel. Kennst du deine Sorten? Fast alle meiner Seerosen haben Knospen, 2 haben schon geblüht.  Sie sind bei mir immer später dran, das hat mit der Lage des Grundstücks zu tun. Zum Substrat: Sand/Kiesgemisch habe ich bei Seerosen noch nicht verwendet, es ist ja sehr mager. Auch der Dünger kann aus diesem Substrat ziemlich schnell ins Wasser entweichen, die Seerosen haben dann nicht so viel davon . Dem kannst du etwas entgegenwirken, indem du diese Düngerkegel zuerst in eine Lehm-/Tonkugel einpackst, trocknen lässt und erst dann ins Substrat schiebst.

LG
Ina


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Meine Lidliana pygmea blüht :


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Bei mir hat vor kurzem auch die erste geblüht (Rose Arey). Durch das teilen und neupflanzen sind die alle ein bisschen später dran. aber bei den meisten SOrten sind schon Blüten im anmarsch.

Habt ihr schon mal was von der Sorte 'Hidden Violett' gehört? Scheint was ganz neues zu sein. Hab sie mir auf jeden Fall mal bestellt, da die Blütenform- und Farbe mich begeistert hat.

http://www.seerosensorten.de/nc/seerosen-shop/seerosen/detailseite/seerose/hidden-violet.html
http://www.victoria-adventure.org/waterlilies/hardy_galleries/hidden_violet.html


----------



## niri (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Mirko,

die habe ich auch schon entdeckt gehabt. Sie ist wirklich ungewöhnlich. Ich liebe allerdings eher __ gefüllte Seerosen mit breiten Blütenblättern. Aber 2 neue habe ich mir dieses Jahr auch schon gegönnt  .

LG
Ina


----------



## Kiki (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Zusammen !
Dann will ich mich auch mal anschließen.
Habe jetzt die 2te Blüte und eine Knospe ist auch noch "unterwegs". Weis leider nicht mehr so genau wie sie heißt, kann mich aber nur schlecht von ihr trennen. Sie ist eigentlich viel zu groß ( die Blüte hat ca. 12cm Durchmesser ) für meinen Teich, aber halt schön !
Ich glaube sie heißt "Pöstlingsberg"
LG Kiki


----------



## niri (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Seerosenfans,

heute hat meine N. "Little Sue" (übrigens die Seerose des Jahres 2010) ihre erste in dieser Saison Blüte geöffnet .



 

 

LG
Ina


----------



## Eugen (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Am WE hat die N.__ pygmaea rubra erstmals geblüht. 

 

Ausserdem blühen noch :
__ Aurora,__ Sioux,Chromatella,Albida,__ Marliacea rosea und Hermine, sowie zwei weitere unbekannte weiße.
Texas Dawn,__ Helvola,Tetragona, Baby Red und Nuphar adv. stehen in den Startlöchern.


----------



## Rapunzel (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Eugen,

sag`mal, Deine vielen Seerosen stehen die alle in Teichen oder hältst Du ach einige in Gefäßen? Ich hätte gerne auch noch mehr Seerosen,  aber nach 2 Neukäufen ist jetzt der Platz in meinen Tümpeln erschöpft....:?.

Nicole


----------



## Eugen (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Nicole,

im Teich befinden sich nur 4 Seerosen.
Dann gibt es noch 3 große Wannen (1500/1100 und 600 liter ), 3 kleine Sechseck-Kübel 3 Badewannen sowie immo 5 Mörtelwannen bzw. -kübel. 

Und im "neuen Teich" meiner Tochter habe ich 3 ausgelagert.
Am nächsten WE werden noch 2 dorthin umziehen müssen.


----------



## Olli.P (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi,

ein paar Blüten hatten/haben wir auch schon......


----------



## hoboo34 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Geil, nur geil....da liegen meine weit im Hintertreffen. Hab nur Blätter, keine Blüten.


----------



## chrisamb (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo,
meine Black Princess hat auch endlich die erste Blüte offen.
Die nächste steht auch schon knapp unter der Oberfläche.

 

Christian


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Bei mir blühen heute Hermine, Rose Arey, __ Sioux, __ Marliacea Chromatella und Wm. Falconer (die leider etwas "verbrannt" ist und auch noch etwas blass ist). Demnächst blühen auch noch Black Princess und Texas Dawn.


----------



## Dachfrosch (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Bei mir blüht gar nix - ich hab jede Menge Blätter, nur keine Blüten


----------



## idefix--211 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Ich habe eeeeendlich die allererste eigene Seerosenblüte meines Lebens 
Da kann ich nun nicht widerstehen, ein paar mehr Bilder reinzustellen, auch wenn ihr alle ja wisst, wie die Knospen aussehen.

Und sie hat mich so lange warten lassen...
Die erste Sichtung der Knospe am 6.6.
 


Sehnsüchtiges Warten und tägliches Anspornen...
 




bis endlich, am 27.6. ganz zaghaft...
  


So richtig offen war sie dann aber erst am Tag darauf
 

Hier auf dem Bild ist sie am dritten Tag, also schon etwas rosa nachgedunkelt in der Mitte (am Anfang ist sie komplett weiß).
Ich bin total verliebt in meine Süße,  das erste Mal ist eben immer etwas Besonderes 

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Inken (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Evi!

Die erste Blüte ist wirklich was Besonderes! Ich kann mich gut daran erinnern! 

Und bei der zweiten und dritten und vierten freut man sich immer noch so! :freu

Bei mir blühen zur Zeit zwei pinkfarbene Namenlose:

   


Aber deine ist wirklich ganz besonders schön! ​


----------



## idefix--211 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Inken,

das habe ich ja ganz vergessen, dazuzuschreiben (und jetzt darf ich es schon nicht mehr editieren ). Es ist eine N. 'Michael Berthold', vom Habitus wie eine 'Fritz Junge', nur kleiner bleibend. Sie steht seit einem Jahr im Teich, aber letztes Jahr hat sie es nicht mehr zur Blüte geschafft.
Deine beiden in kräftigem pink sind aber auch wunderhübsch, für die könnte ich mich auch erwärmen.
Aber ich bin wohl sowieso ein wenig mit dem Seerosen-Virus infiziert. Dieses Jahr hab ich mir noch drei neue Seerosen bei Werner besorgt, eine zweite winterharte für den Teich, 'Mangana Ubol', und zwei tropische für Kübel auf der Terasse. Ich hoffe, dass sie dann spätestens nächstes Jahr blühen. Dieses Jahr wäre natürlich noch besser 

Liebe Grüße,
Evi

PS: Ich hab mal ein bisschen mit meinem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm rumgespielt...


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Servus Evi

Sehr schöne Seerose ..... 

Und die erste Blüte ist immer ein "Ereignis" .... habe mich auch immer sehr gefreut 

[OT]Der "Weichzeichner-Effekt" ist Dir sehr gut gelungen .... gefällt mir [/OT]
Ist allerdings Geschmacksache und passt leider net zu jedem Motiv


----------



## Majaberlin (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Seit vorgestern habe ich ja nun auch schon 2 Seerosen, u.a. die "Gonnère", und die blüht so traumhaft schön, die möchte ich euch unbedingt mal aus der Nähe zeigen .


----------



## Dachfrosch (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Seit vorgestern habe ich ja nun auch schon 2 Seerosen, u.a. die "Gonnère", und die blüht so traumhaft schön, die möchte ich euch unbedingt mal aus der Nähe zeigen .


WOW, ist die schön!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Heute blühte die 'Black Princess'.


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

*seufz* eine schöner als die andere......
und was hab ich? Blätter....aber dafür ein besonders lustiges


----------



## mic_chief (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

bin heute morgen mit der Kamera an den Teich. In der Sonne blühen die Seerosen wunderbar.

Hier erst die 2 neuen.

 ; 

Und die beiden aus dem letzten Jahr.

 ; 

Es kommen immer wieder neu Blüten und Blätter. Ist nur schade, dass die Blüten abends im Schatten so schnell zu sind.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Heute ist die Blüte richtig offen.


----------



## idefix--211 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Toll, diese intensive Farbe ist einfach klasse


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Aber jetzt!!!!!!!!! :freu


----------



## Inken (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Na also!! 

Was sich so lange ziert, wird bestimmt besonders hübsch! 

Ich bin auf die Blüte gespannt!


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Ich bin schon ganz hibbelig


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Heute haben die hier geblüht.

Texas Dawn
 


2 x __ Sioux, Rose Arey und Black Princess


----------



## Majaberlin (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Wunderschöne Blüten, aber die Black Princess geht da irgendwie ein wenig unter, schade.
Da muß man schon wohl dicht dran seim, um ihre ganze Schönheit zu sehen, nicht?


----------



## Eugen (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Mirko

sind die alle frei ausgepflanzt ?
und,wie tief stehen die ?

ausserdem würde mich mal ne Gesamtansicht des Teiches interessieren 

P.S. m(d)eine Texas Dawn hat auch schon geblüht.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Eugen.

Nee, die sind alle in 12 l Mörteleimer gepflanzt. Ne Gesamtansicht hast du hier >> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/image.php?u=1530&dateline=1208979393&type=profile

Insgesamt sind 6 Seerosen in dem Teich. Ich weiß, das sind eigentlich viel zu viel! 

Texas Dawn und Hermine stehen ca. 80 cm tief, Rose Arey, __ Sioux, Chromatella und Black Princess stehen 50 - 60 cm tief. Letztes Jahr hatte ich anstatt der Black Princess die Wm. Falconer an der Stelle. Die sitzt aber zur Zeit in einem Kübel.


@ Maja:
Ja, aus der Nähe sieht sie besser aus. Finde ich aber auch toll, so eine sehr dunkle zwischen den ganzen hellen Seerosen.


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Servus Mirko

Möchte mich Eugen`s Fragen anschliessen 

Nur meine Texas Dawn (von Dir) hat noch nicht geblüht, wie auch .....

 

sind 5 von 6 Röschen hier eingesperrt (zwischengelagert bis mein Teich fertig ist)

Die helle Schicht kommt vom Wassernachfüllen, wobei sich der aufgewühlte Lehm oben auf den Blättern ablegt ....


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Danke Mirko 

Vertragen die auch tieferes Wasser


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Welche jetzt?

Also die Texas Dawn und Hermine kann man auch noch etwas tiefer setzen, 90 cm bis 1 m. Würde ich aber nur mit größeren Pflanzen machen.

Die __ Sioux und Wm Falconer würde ich nicht tiefer als 60 cm pflanzen, besser 50 cm. Die Chromatella ist bei reichlicher Düngung ein Wucherer, die kann man bis über 1 m tief setzen. Meine sitzt nur in einem ganz kleinen Korb mit Kies gefüllt ohne Düngung und wächst trotzdem. Nicht sehr stark aber es reicht.
Die Rose Arey würde ich auch nicht tiefer als 60 cm setzen. Von der Black Princess wird ja immer gesagt das man sie in unserem Klima nicht zu tief setzen soll (ca. 40). Meine wächst zwischen 50 und 60 cm ganz hervoragend.

In der Litereatur werden die Wassertiefen meist niedriger angegeben aber ich finde man kann sie auch noch einige Zentimeter tiefer setzen ohne das sie gleich kümmern. Außerdem mag ich es nicht wenn die Luftblätter bilden und wenn man die zu niedrig setzt passiert das bei manchen Sorten ganz schnell.


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Mahlzeit Mirko

Danke für deine umfassenden Informationen  , jetzt weiß ich wie ich deine Seerosen setzen muß und dementsprechend den zu bauenden Teich ausführen werde


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



> Insgesamt sind 6 Seerosen in dem Teich. Ich weiß, das sind eigentlich viel zu viel



Und da mach ich mir Gedanken, ob ich noch eine dritte in meinen 25 qm großen Teich setzen kann. Wird dann ja wohl eher kein Problem sein, oder? Aber natürlich muß man noch was vom Wasser sehen, wenn da nur Seerosenblätter zu sehen sind, hört für mich der Spaß auf.
Naja, jetzt sind meine ja noch jung, aber wer weiß, wenn sie älter sind ...
Gibt es eigentlich eine Faustregel, wieviel Platz eine - sagen wir mal mittelgroße - Seerose zur Verfügung haben sollte?


----------



## Eugen (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Maja

bei vielen Anbietern im Inet wird eine "Größe" angegeben.
Es hängt jedoch vom Alter,von der Pflanztiefe und Nährstoffen ab.
Und "nur" Blätter kann auch sehr schön sein.
In meinen 2 größeren Wannen sieht man immo nur Blätter und Blüten. Und nicht nur ich bin von dem Bild angetan.
Seerosen haben ja teilweise sehr schön gezeichnete Blätter.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Meine unbekannte gelbe, ursprünglich als __ Helvola gekaufte Seerose blüht auch endlich.

 


Ich hab in einem meiner Kübel übrigens grad ein Zuckmückenlarven-Problem. Wie krieg ich denn die Biester wieder los? Ich dachte das regelt sich von allein aber nee.... Fische wollte ich nicht unbedingt da reinsetzen und zum rauslesen bin ich irgendwie zu faul, zumal es nicht gerade wenige Blätter sind.


----------



## KlausS. (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi
Endlich kann ich auch meine erste Blüte zeigen, die Sorte weiss ich allerdings nicht, da ich sie von einem Freund bekommen habe.(er weiss es auch nicht).


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



Epalzeorhynchos schrieb:


> Ich hab in einem meiner Kübel übrigens grad ein Zuckmückenlarven-Problem. Wie krieg ich denn die Biester wieder los? Ich dachte das regelt sich von allein aber nee.... Fische wollte ich nicht unbedingt da reinsetzen und zum rauslesen bin ich irgendwie zu faul, zumal es nicht gerade wenige Blätter sind.


So, nun hab ich die Viecher doch abgelesen und zusätzlich noch 5 Kardinalfische eingesetzt.


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



> Seerosen haben ja teilweise sehr schön gezeichnete Blätter.



Ja klar, meine Sulphurea hat auch so schön gezeichnete Blätter, das ist schon ein Schmuck. Sie hat heute schon ihre zweite Blüte bekommen (obwohl erst 4 Tage im Teich). 
Ich meinte nur, wenn man gar kein Wasser mehr sieht auf dem Teich, sondern nur noch Blätter, das würde mir nicht gefallen. Gerade das Wasser, wenn der Himmel sich darin spiegelt und die Oberfläche sich leicht bewegt, hat eine sehr beruhigende und entspannende Wirkung auf mich.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Maja,

mach Bilder von der Sulphurea. Die Sorte interessiert mich schon seit Längerem.


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Die Texas Dawn hat ihre erste Blüte geöffnet heute,
bei leichtem Sonnenschein als auch bei "Platschregen"


----------



## chrisamb (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Meine neue __ Pygmaea Rubra hat heute ihre allererste Blüte geöffnet
 
Christian


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



Epalzeorhynchos schrieb:


> Hi Maja,
> 
> mach Bilder von der Sulphurea. Die Sorte interessiert mich schon seit Längerem.



Mach ich dann morgen. Sonne soll ja scheinen.


----------



## Ceres4 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo,
jetzt muss ich mal meinen ersten Forumsbeitrag schreiben.
Mein Teich ist jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre alt und die Seerosen gedeihen super.
Ich habe eine Fritz Junge, eine Maxima und eine Perrys Baby red. Alle blühen wieder wunderschön und üppig. Allerdings ist es interessant zu lesen wie unterschiedlich Pflanzen in den verschiedenen Teichen gedeihen, Krebsscheren wachsen bei mir garnicht.

Viele Grüße aus Taunusstein !
Angela


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Servus Angela

Herzlich Willkommen

Wunderschön  deine Seerosen ....

Schade das beim erste Bild die Schärfe nicht auf der Blüte ist ... wäre ein super Foto


----------



## Ceres4 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Helmut,

stand bei dem Bild bis zu den Schultern im Wasser   Was tut man nicht alles für ein Foto ! 
Übe noch, das nächste wird dann schärfer !

Viele Grüße
Angela


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Eva Maria,

bist Du sicher, dass Deine wunderschöne Seerose eine Texas Dawn ist? Meine Texas Dawn schaut nämlich ganz anders aus. Die Blüten stehen bei mir weit über dem Wasser, die Lappenspitzen sind ausgeprägt und die Blattränder sind nach oben gewölbt, so wie es in meinem Seerosenbuch steht.


 

  

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Sieht für mich auch nicht unbedingt wie eine Texas Dawn aus.

Elfriede, bei deiner habe ich aber auch Zweifel. Ich glaube das hatte ich schon mal erwähnt. Die Blätter deiner sind mir viel zu dunkel und zu stark gemustert, siehe das Bild vom letzen Jahr (deine Texas Dawn). Die Blätter meiner "echten" sehen nämlich so aus >> Blatt.


----------



## Elfriede (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Stimmt, Mirko, die jungen Blätter sind bei meiner Texas Dawn viel stärker gemustert als bei Deiner, aber an den älteren Blättern verschwindet die Musterung oft fast gänzlich, oder sie sehen aus wie Deine. Einen größeren Unterschied zu den Blättern Deiner echten Texas Dawn sehe ich eher im etwas geringerem Blatteinschnitt im Vergleich zu meiner. Wie auch immer, meine ist eine fabelhafte, völlig unkomplizierte, blühfreudige Seerose, ob nun echt oder nicht.

Ich will noch gleich eine Frage an Dich stellen, die mich schon länger beschäftigt:Kann es denn sein, dass die Intensität der Musterung auch vom Klima und Wasser abhängig ist, was nämlich erklären würde, dass bei allen meinen Seerosensorten mit marmorierten Blättern, die Muster stärker hervortreten als auf den Abbildungen in Büchern oder im Internet. Hier im Süden bekommen die Seerosen das volle Lichtspektrum ab, was vielleicht einen Einfluss haben könnte.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Majaberlin (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

@ Mirko

Ich habe heute mal ein Bild gemacht, leider windet es sehr und ich krieg die Blütenmitte nicht drauf, weil sie auch so weit in der Teichmitte ist, da müßte ich reingehen .
Aber vielleicht reicht es dir ja auch so, sonst mach ich demnächst mal wieder ein neues Foto, wenn ich ohnehin in den Teich muß  Es sind schon zwei weitere Blütenknospen unter Wasser zu sehen.


----------



## paper (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Meine gelbe Mini, sie hatte im Mai  nur 2 Blätter so groß wie ein Fingernagel, gestern ist die
Knospe aufgegangen - ich freue mich soooo!


----------



## friesenlady (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

ich habe auch mal ein paar bilder gemacht


----------



## Christine (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Friesenlady,

schön  -  ist der Effekt gewollt?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Elfriede.

Sicher es vom Licht abhängig wie stark die Musterung ist. Im Frühjahr und Frühsommer sehen meine Seerosenblätter auch noch intensiver gefärbt aus, vor allem die die rötliche Blätter haben.Bsp.: Die Blätter meiner Chromatella sind jetzt noch schon intensiv gemustert im Spätsommer und Herbst verblasst sie dann auch bei neuen Blättern sehr schnell. Bei älteren Blättern verblasst sie sowieso.

Heute kam übrigens meine Nymphaea tetragona. Jetzt hab auch endlich eine. Dazu habe ich jetzt auch noch eine Nymphaea 'Tina', die soll ja ziemlich unempfindlich sein was die Temperatur usw. angeht.
Sag mal Elfriede, wie sind denn die Wassertemperaturen im Winter bei dir? Du überwinterst sie ja im tiefen Wasser. Und das funktioniert ohne Probleme?


@ Maja:
Danke, klar das reicht mir. Hätte sie mir nur etwas intensiver vorgestellt und eine etwas andere Blütenform.


----------



## MadDog (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Allerseits,
bei mir ist es auch endlich soweit. Die ersten Seerosenblüten sind draußen.

Hoffe die Bilder gefallen euch.

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## Elfriede (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Mirko, 

ja, das Licht und die Wärme hier sind  nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Licht und Klima im Norden. Seerosen haben damit kein Problem, andere Pflanzen hingegen schon, da ich sie alle aus Deutschland oder Österreich beziehen muss, denn hier gibt es keine Teiche und somit auch keine Wasserpflanzen.

Mit der Tina wirst Du sicher Freude haben, sie ist wirklich nicht empfindlich. Bei mir bleibt sie im Winter im Teich. Leider kenne ich meine Winter- Wassertemperatur nicht, aber ich  schätze, dass sie im Jänner und Februar in der Regel so um 9-11° liegen wird und kurzfristig auch für 1-2 Tage auf  6-7° absinken kann, wie ich vermute, da mein Teich lägsseitig nicht im Erdreich liegt und deshalb sehr schnell abkühlt bzw. sich erwärmt.

Zwei N. tetragona hatte ich vor Jahren auch in meinem kleinen Teich. Obwohl im Fachhandel gekauft, erschienen sie mir nicht echt, die Blüten waren zu groß. Auf Deine bin ich schon gespannt.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## friesenlady (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

HALLO BLUMENELSE
nee überhaupt nicht. ich habe es mit dem handy fotografiert und erst am pc gemerkt wie es aussieht. ich wußte gar nicht das mein handy weichzeichnen kann


----------



## Eugen (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Elfriede



Elfriede schrieb:


> ........Zwei N. tetragona hatte ich vor Jahren auch in meinem kleinen Teich. Obwohl im Fachhandel gekauft, erschienen sie mir nicht echt, die Blüten waren zu groß.



Doch,das kann schon eine Tetragona sein. Es gibt ja einige Varietäten.
z.b. die Tetragona var. grandiflora.

http://www.seerosen.org/index.htm


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hmm, jetzt fällt mir das erste mal auf das es Tetragona-Varianten mit gefleckten Blättern gibt!! Das wirft meine Theorie über den Haufen, dass alle Seerosen-Sorten mit gefleckten Blättern (auch nicht gelbe und orange) die N. mexicana im Stammbaum haben! Mal abgesehen davon das es jetzt auch Kreuzungen mir tropischen Sorten gibt.

Wo bekommt man denn solche Varienten überhaupt her? Mich würden vor allem die "var. grandiflora" und die "var. angusta" interessieren.


----------



## Elfriede (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Eugen,

danke für den Link. 

Die Grandiflora hatte ich sicher nicht, denn die gefleckten Blätter wären mir sicher aufgefallen, auch wenn mich Seerosen damals nicht sehr interessierten. Ob  sich die zwei Tetragona noch in meinem Teich befinden muss ich erst einmal überprüfen. Ehrlich gesagt, ich habe inzwischen einfach den Überblick verloren.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Endlich! Endlich! :freu :freu :freu
Meine Seerose blüht endlich! Ich hab schon geglaubt, das geht sich vor dem Urlaub nicht mehr aus!


----------



## niri (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Suni,

deine Seerose sieht schön aus mitten im grünen Meer , sie hat länger auf sich warten lassen, nicht wahr? Hat sie letztes Jahr schon geblüht? Scheint eine von etwas grösserer Sorte zu sein .

LG
Ina


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Nein, meine vom Vorjahr haben leider den Winter nicht überlebt 
Die hab ich neu gekauft und erst zuhause bemerkt, dass nirgends "Zwerg-" oder "Mini-" davor steht  die Blätter wuchern schon sehr wild in meinem Minikübel.....
Ich hab daneben noch eine Zwegseerose in einem Kübel, die blüht noch nicht, da gibts noch nicht einmal eine Knospe, ich denke, sie hatten heuer mit dem Kälteeinbruch einen etwas erschwerten Start!


----------



## Conny (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo,

aus Dankbarkeit, dass ich sie vor dem Verdursten gerettet habe, blüht sie doch noch


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Juhu, meine neue und erste tropische Seerose blüht schon! Naja, war auch keine Kunst, die Blüte war ja schon kurz vor dem öffnen als ich sie bekam.

Nur frag ich mich warum die Staubblätter geschlossen sind? Am ersten Tag müssten die doch noch offen sein!?

Nymphaea 'Tina' - im Shatten sah sie übrigens eher blau aus, in der Sonne eher violett


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Mirko,
sie sieht einfach traumhaft schön aus


----------



## Inken (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

 Unglaublich schön!!!


----------



## hoboo34 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Meine ist gestern "durchgebrochen" und ich warte auf die Öffnung. GEIIILLLLLLLLLLL. Mal gespannt.


----------



## eule (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

leider grad nicht die zeit die sorte genau zu bestimmen, aber foto gibts trotzdem
die 4 blüten rund rum wollten heute irgendwie noch nicht...wobei ich glaube zwei davon haben es leider für dieses jahr schonwieder hinter sich...liegt wohl an den böden hubschraubern...die drücken die immer wieder runter


----------



## Elfriede (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

ich will Euch zeigen, worauf sich Mirko mit seiner schönen Tina freuen kann: Auf viele, viele schöne Seerosenkinder.

 



In meinem Teich erreichte meine kleine __ Aurora heute den zweiten Blühtag. Gestern war sie noch eher gelb, morgen wird sie noch kräftiger in der Farbe sein.

                



Sie ist schön und hat heuer besonders kräftig gezeichnete Blätter, aber leider ist sie etwas blühfaul.

                




Meine größte Seerose im Teich. Besonders liebe ich ihren leichten Anis-Duft

 




Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## hoboo34 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

..so wie es aussieht wird mein "Baby" wohl demnächst die Augen öffnen 

   ​


----------



## Eugen (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

@ Elfriede

Die __ Aurora ist eine meiner Lieblinge.
Im letzten Jahr hab ich mal 3 Blüten von versch. Tagen "erwischt"
Interessant wie sie die Farbe ändert. 

Gestern war u.a. die __ Helvola,die Texas Dawn und eine Hermine am Blühen.

 ....


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Supertolle Seerosen - da werden Wünsche wach ... 

Ich konnte gestern im Seeburger Wassergarten auch nicht widerstehen, und es zog eine weitere Seerose in unseren halbfertigen Teich ein , verkauft wurde sie mir als Fabiola suuy pink, wobei es diese Bezeichnung wohl gar nicht gibt, nur entweder - oder. Also wird es eine Fabiola sein, habe mal die Blüten verglichen und es kommt so in etwa hin. Nun zieren also schon diese Fabiola, eine Gonnère und eine Sulphurea unseren Teich. Aber ich denke, da geht noch was ... , aber nicht mehr dieses Jahr. Die Seerosen dort waren schon ganz schön ausgedünnt, die jetzt noch dort vorhandenen Seerosen haben mir nicht so gefallen.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Heute hat meine neue Nymphaea 'Hidden Violett' geblüht. Allerdings nicht wie eine Seerose normalerweise blüht, die Blüte hat sich weit unter der Wasseroberfläche geöffnet! :shock

Unterwasserblüte
 


Also hab ich sie kurzerhand mal so weit hoch gestellt, dass die Blüter über dem Wasser war.

 


Ich finde die Bilder trotzdem nicht so toll. Meine Kamera hat bei roten Blüten bzw. roten Farben irgendwie Schwierigkeiten. Vor allem wenn es verschiedene Rottöne sind. Die Blüte sah in echt noch besser aus. Sie hat wirklich einen leichten Hauch von Violett, wie der Name schon sagt. Ich finde sie hat was von einer tropischen Seerose.


----------



## niri (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Mirko,

auf deinem Bild sieht sie einfach wunderschön aus!!! Sie gefällt mir ausnehmend gut!!!! Viel schöner als auf dem Bild aus dem Shop.

LG
Ina


----------



## Elfriede (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

ich schließe mich Inas Meinung an, -wunderschön!

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Servus Mirko

Wunderschön 

Wie kommt es eigentlich zu einer Blüte unter Wasser ... liegts an deinem klaren, warmen  Wasser  oder doch eine Laune der Natur


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo zusammen!

Danke und schön da sie euch gefällt!

Keine Ahnung warum die unterwasser aufgegangen ist. Hatte das schon mal bei einer N. mexicana. Die Blüte hatte sie schon als ich sie bekam. Sie ist dann auch nicht weiter gewachsen und heute ging sie unterwasser auf.

Vielleicht weiß Werner ja warum?


----------



## laolamia (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

moin!

meine lieblingsseerose die __ attraction 


  


 

gruss lao


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Bei mir blüht heute zum zweiten mal die 'Tina'. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum bei der ersten Blüte die Staubblätter geschlossen waren. Es war schon der zweite Blühtag. Am ersten Tag habe ich es gar nicht mitgekriegt das sie geblüht hat, da die Blüte sich schon sehr zeitig wieder geschlossen hat. Schon gegen 12.30 Uhr, wie heute auch. Nur heute war ich früher da! Ist das normal bei tropischen Seerosen?

Was mich auch wundert, das meine Tina so kräftige Farben hat. Auf anderen Bildern sehen die Blüten immer blasser aus.


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Das ist wirklich eine außergewöhnlich schöne Farbe! Ist ja schade, dass sie sich schon so früh schließt. Aber man kann eben nicht alles haben .


----------



## Elfriede (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Mirko,

bei mir schließen die Tropischen erst spät. Jetzt ist es hier in Griechenland gleich 17Uhr und sie sind noch voll geöffnet. Außer den Tropischen ist nur die __ Aurora noch offen. Ich werde heute einmal darauf achten wann sie schließen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Das sie sich so zeitig schließen ist aber nur am ersten Tag! Vielleicht wurden die ja befruchtet? Dann schließen sich die Blüten ja sofort. Weiß jemand ob die Tina fertil ist?

Elfriede, kannst du mal ein Bild der __ Aurora machen?


----------



## Elfriede (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Meine __ Aurora siehst Du an zwei Blühtagen unter # 141

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## allegra (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Nymphaea `Ellisiana' - vor ca. 5 Wochen eingesetzt:


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Elfriede.

Stimmt, du hattest ja erst zwei Bilder hochgeladen! Hab ich doch glatt vergessen.


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Mirko,

ich habe gestern auf die Schließzeit der tropischen Seerosen geachtet und einige Fotos gemacht. Die Qualität der Fotos ist leider nicht gut, aber ich denke für diesen Zweck wird sie reichen.


           

18,38 Uhr


 

19,05 Uhr


 

19,29 Uhr



Wie Du auf den Fotos sehen kannst, sind alle anderen Seerosen bereits geschlossen, sie schließen ungefähr um 17 Uhr, die __ Aurora um 18 Uhr.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## chrisamb (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Meine neue Pygmaea Alba hat hute ihre erste Blüte geöffnet.
  
  

Christian


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Heute hat sich die erste Blüte meiner neuen 'Georgia Peach' geöffnet.

 


Außerdem ist mir heute ein besonders guter Schnappschuss gelungen. Könnte aber etwas schärfer sein.

 


@ Elfriede:
Interessant das deine Tina's so lange geöffnet sind. Meine schließt sich auch am zweiten und dritten Tag eher.


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Juhuuuuuuuuuuuu.......

heute hat meine Nymphaea Passionis Ihre erste
Blüte geöffnet 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Eugen (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

"Mama,werden wir auch mal so groß wie du ?? "  

 ....


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Eugen,
wunderschön!
Solltest Du mal "einige Bewohner" evakuieren müssen wegen "Überbesiedlung", ich hätte da ein schickes Zuhause anzubieten


----------



## Majaberlin (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Das sieht wirklich herzallerliebst aus!


----------



## Eugen (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Eva Maria

meine Rosen stehen nicht auf schick. 

die wollen eher sowas :

  ....


----------



## wp-3d (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



Eugen schrieb:


> meine Rosen stehen nicht auf schick.




na Hallo Eugen,

bist wohl Pflanzenmessi  

aber schön Natur


----------



## Eugen (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Werner, 
sooo deutlich hat das mir noch keiner gesagt.  

Aber was kann ich dafür,wenn alles so schnell wächst,daß ich mit dem Ausdünnen kaum nachkomme.


----------



## wp-3d (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Eugen,

sprech doch mal mit Werner über eine Zweigstelle in Deinem Ort, 

er bedient sich am Überschuss und Du hast so einen Teichpfleger und kannst die Beine hoch legen.


----------



## Bavarius (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Zusammen,

wirklich schöne Bilder....hoffe bei mir tut sich dieses Jahr auch noch was 

Gruß Bava


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



Eugen schrieb:


> "Mama,werden wir auch mal so groß wie du ?? "
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 69681.... Anhang anzeigen 69682



Hallo Eugen.

Ist dieses rosa panaschierte Blatt von einer 'Arc-en-ciel'?


----------



## Eugen (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Mirko

  und das daneben auch.
Die sollte heute oder morgen blühen 

Das Originalbild (ohne Mama  )
ist hier etwas weiter oben zu sehen ( Beitrag #165 )


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

AUCH HABEN WILL !!!


----------



## Eugen (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Mirko,

heuer schauts schlecht aus,da im Mai ein Entenpärchen ausgerechnet alle Blätter der Regenbogenrose vertilgt haben.
Ich hab sie dann umtopfen wllen und entdeckt,daß man da aus einer 3 machen kann.
Entsprechend mickrig sind sie jetzt.
Aber alle 3 sind angewurzelt,schieben Blätter und Knospen.
Ich hab dich jedenfalls für Frühjahr 2011 auf meiner Liste. 
(Die Nuphar advena hat da sicher auch Ableger  )
Bis dahin mußt dich halt mit Bildern begnügen 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/589

Das war sie im letzten Jahr.


----------



## Conny (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo,

dieses Jahr hat unser Faulpelz auch gleich 2 Blüten


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Ich hätte da auch noch ein schnelles Spontanbild von meiner Baumarktseerose ca. 4 Wochen nach der Einpflanzung. Leider wurde etwas geknabbert...  Aber nun nach dem Unwetter sind alle Blätter eingerissen bis zerfezt  - sie gibt aber weiterhin Gas und die 4 Blüten haben bisher auch überlebt.

 

und hier noch ein Ausschnitt:


----------



## Dawn (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Auch ich darf euch endlich eine Seerosenblüte präsentieren. Nachdem tetragona und __ Helvola einen Düngekegel bekommen haben, sind sie endlich in Fahrt gekommen und tetragona hat ihre erste Blüte geschoben (eine hatte sie kurz nach dem Kauf, aber die zähl ich nicht  )


----------



## idefix--211 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Wunderschön, dieses reine weiß *schwärm*

schade, dass Werner mir keine Tetragona liefern konnte, sonst hätte ich sowas jetzt vielleicht auch 

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Sieht für mich aber nicht unbedingt wie eine Tetragona aus.


----------



## Dawn (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



Epalzeorhynchos schrieb:


> Sieht für mich aber nicht unbedingt wie eine Tetragona aus.


Siehst, u.a. deshalb bezweifle ichs auch! Außerdem hat sie einen Ableger gemacht und das tut tetragona gar nicht....... Sie ist mir von der Blüte her auch ein wenig zu groß.....


----------



## Thundergirl (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo...

auch bei mir blüht es weiterhin sehr kräftig. Im Pflanzenfilter kommt eine Blüte nach der anderen. Im Teich dagegen etwas spärlicher. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass kein Kies mehr im Topf ist. (Den haben die Koi "gefressen")


----------



## Eugen (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Irene,

ich stimm da zu,N.tetragona hat ne andere Blütenform
und Ableger bildet die ganz sicher nicht.
Es könnte eine N.candida sein,obwohl es davon auch recht versch. Bilder im netz gibt.
ich bilde mir ein,eine N.candida zu haben.Aber sicher bin ich mir auch nicht,da ich die geschenkt bekommen habe.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Die echte Candida soll ja einen orangen "Stern" in der Blütenmitte haben, so wie hier auf den Bildern.

http://aquaprofile.ru/media/Image/articles/9/108.jpg
http://balatsky.de/NSO/lilia.gif


----------



## Conny (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo,

hier ist die Schöne aus diesem Threat

einmal als Stack aus 4 Einzelfotos mit CS4 zusammgesetzt





und hier als Einzelfoto mit Besuch


----------



## Dawn (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



Epalzeorhynchos schrieb:


> Die echte Candida soll ja einen orangen "Stern" in der Blütenmitte haben, so wie hier auf den Bildern.
> 
> http://aquaprofile.ru/media/Image/articles/9/108.jpg
> http://balatsky.de/NSO/lilia.gif


Nö, dann ist meine irgendeine Hybride, auch wurscht, hoffe nur, sie sprengt mir nicht das Becken, ich __ merk nämlich schon, dass sie Tendenz "groß" hat *seufz*, anders auch als es tetragona haben sollte......
Vielleicht komm ich ja mal zu einem Sämchen von der echten.....


----------



## willi1954 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo zusammen,

habe hier eine Seerose, die ich nicht bestimmen kann. Blüte gr0ß, ca 10..12cm,
aussen weiß, nach innen zart rosa werdend. Später gänzlich rosa.

kann jemand einen Tip geben ?





grüsse Willi


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Trotz des vielen Regens habe auch heute einige Seerosen geblüht.

Hier mal eine Texas Dawn und eine Tina.


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Irene.



Dawn schrieb:


> anders auch als es tetragona haben sollte......
> Vielleicht komm ich ja mal zu einem Sämchen von der echten.....


Samen von was?
N.tetragona? Da ließe sich evtl. was machen... so ein paar Samen nass verschicken sollte kein Problem sein. Sie keimen jedoch erst im Folgejahr und die jungen Blätter sind ein Festmahl für viele Tierchen. 
Ich bin mit der Aufzucht bisher nicht sonderlich erfolgreich. Dieses Jahr wars den Babys wohl etwas zu warm und ich habe bald 80-90 % der Pikierten über den Jordan geschickt. 

Ich hoffe, die restlichen kommen überhaupt noch lebend über den Winter.


----------



## axel (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde

Ich wollt Euch auch mal meine Seerosenblüten dieses Jahr zeigen .

Hermine....................................................James Brydon........................................Marliacea Chromatella

      

Rose Arey ...............................................Alba...........................................Teichrose

      

lg
axel


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Meine '__ Pygmaea Rubra'.


----------



## Dawn (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Irene.
> 
> 
> Samen von was?
> ...


Servus Annett!
Ja, genau, N. tetragona!
Das wär echt toll, wenn du da ein paar Sämchen für mich hättest, da wär ich dir seeehr dankbar dafür 
Und wenn ich nur ein Pflanzerl großkriegen würd, mein Teicherl verträgt eh nicht viel mehr  , das würd schon reichen!
PN?


----------



## Annett (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Irene.

[OT]Nun sind zwischenzeitlich bereits 2 schöne, dicke Samenkapseln aufgeplatzt und haben sich verteilt. Keine Chance, etwas davon in dem Gewirr von Pflanzen und Algenbelag wieder zu finden. Aber bei der nächsten versuche ich rechtzeitig da zu sein.
Schickst Du mir eine PN mit der Adresse? Ob ich mit 5mm Dicke hinkomme (günstigster Brief zu Dir) muss ich glatt mal testen.  Vielleicht in Frischhaltefolie einwickeln?[/OT]


----------



## idefix--211 (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

@Annett,
pack doch die nächste Samenkapsel bevor sie reif wird in einen kleinen Beutel ein, dann können die Samen nicht wegfliegen 

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Dawn (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Irene.
> 
> [OT]Nun sind zwischenzeitlich bereits 2 schöne, dicke Samenkapseln aufgeplatzt und haben sich verteilt. Keine Chance, etwas davon in dem Gewirr von Pflanzen und Algenbelag wieder zu finden. Aber bei der nächsten versuche ich rechtzeitig da zu sein.
> Schickst Du mir eine PN mit der Adresse? Ob ich mit 5mm Dicke hinkomme (günstigster Brief zu Dir) muss ich glatt mal testen.  Vielleicht in Frischhaltefolie einwickeln?[/OT]


Du, Annette, wenns passt, dann passts! Also bitte kein Stress! Meine Erfahrung als Orchideenkindl- und -Sämlingstauscher  meint, dass etwas Küchenrolle und ein dünnes, durchsichtiges Plastiksackerl auch reicht (bei uns nennt man das Jausensackerl), mit Tixo zugeklebt, dass es auch dicht ist. Je nachdem wie groß oder klein die Samen sind, müsste das dann theoretisch passen.
Schick dir gleich ne PN mit meiner Adresse!


----------



## niri (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo liebe Seerosen-Fans,

hier ein Paar Bilder meiner Schätze , sie sind in den vergangenen heißen Wochen regelrecht "explodiert":

"__ James Brydon" und "Walter Pagels"



 

 



"Walter Pagels"



 

 

 

 

"Little Sue":



 

 

 



"Shady Lady":



 

 

 

"__ Helvola":





Alle meine Seerosen habe ich in meinen Miniteichen untergebracht . Noch mehr Bilder von  Seerosen und Miniteichen sind in meinen Alben zu sehen .

LG
Ina


----------



## Annett (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Ina.

Einfach nur schööön. 

Mit "__ James Brydon" liebäugele ich auch schon seit über einem Jahr. Was länge währt, wird irgendwann ganz sicher auch noch gut. 

@Evi
Schon klar - nur müßt ich mir da mal fix selbst was nähen (lassen). Muttern hat ja eigentlich reichlich Zeit für sowas. 

@Irene
PN ist da - melde mich, wenns soweit ist.


----------



## niri (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Ina.
> 
> Einfach nur schööön.
> 
> Mit "__ James Brydon" liebäugele ich auch schon seit über einem Jahr. Was länge währt, wird irgendwann ganz sicher auch noch gut.



Hallo Annett,

danke für die Blumen ! "James Brydon" ist eine tolle Seerosensorte, ich kann sie dir nur empfehlen ! 

LG
Ina


----------



## Dawn (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

@ Annett: Ja, dankeschön!

@ Ini: schöne Blüten!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Die erste Blüte der __ Helvola dieses Jahr. Eine weitere ist leider noch nicht in sicht. 

 



Und hier mal ein Versuch mit der Texas Dawn als Schnittblume. In die Blütenmitte habe ich etwas Wachs getropft. Mal sehen ob sie dadurch geöffnet bleibt. Zu mindest ist sie jetzt immer noch so weit geöffnet wie heute um 12.00 Uhr. Ich habe aber den Eindruck das die Blüte etwas schlapper wird.


----------



## Dilmun (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Ich kann mich gar nicht sattsehen an euren schönen Seerosenblüten.
     

Aber mit meinen hab ich auch Freude.


----------



## buddler (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

hallo!
kennt jemand diese sorte.wollte sie noch mal nachbestellen.
danke.
gruß jörg


----------



## Seeteufel61 (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Seerosen Freunde

Ich bin seid einigen Tagen im Board angemeldet.
Wie ich sehe habt ihr alle sehr schöne Seerosen und damit bestimmt auch einige Erfahrungen, daher hoffe ich dass Ihr mir helfen könnt.
Meine Seerosen waren schon in einen anderen Teich nach dem Neubau habe ich sie in Kübeln mit Ton und Kies in den Teich gesetzt. Wie auf den Bildern zusehen 
werden die Blätter löchrig und gelb,
 und die Blüten gehen vielleicht 3-4mal auf und sterben 
dann ab
Es wäre schön wenn mir jemand sagen könnte woran das liegt oder ob es normal ist.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Thomas,
Seerosen blühen nur einige, wenige Tage.... dann sind sie auch schon verblüht.
Ist leider so.
Hinsichtlich des "Lochfraß"... da können Dir die "echten Seerosen-Experten hier" sicherlich besser weiterhelfen als ich.


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Bei uns wird derzeit um die Wette geblüht 
Erstmalig blüht die Indiana.
 

die x-te Texas Dawn...
 

und ich weiß nicht die wievielte Perry's Baby Red, einfach nur schön!


----------



## Seeteufel61 (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Eva-Maria

deine Blüten sind sehr schön, schade dass sie nicht solange blühen.
Wegen dem Lochfrass habe ich herausgefunden dass es die Blattläuse sind und die bekommt man 
leider  nicht so einfach weg .

Thomas


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Thomas,
wenn bei uns Blätter "gammelig" ausschauen, dann schneide ich sie ab.
Dazu habe ich mir ein  "Schneidegerät" gekauft, ähnlich wie man es für den Astschnitt kriegt, halt auf Gartenteich zugeschnitten.
Die zu entfernenden Blätter versuche ich dann immer möglichst tief abzuschneiden.
Bisher klappt das gut.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Eva-Maria.

Sicher das das eine Texas Dawn ist? Die sieht mir irgendwie "zu wenig gelb" aus. Eher wie eine von den pfirsischfarben Sorten.

Und deine Perrys Baby Red ist wohl eher eine __ Pygmaea Rubra.


----------



## willi1954 (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Eva Maria

schöne Blüten 

deine Indiana ist ziemlich rotfarbig, meine ist da etwas andersfarbig, aber die Blüten variieren
sehr stark bei mir.





lieben Gruss

Willi


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo.

Da ich meine Kamera erst morgen wieder bekomme, hier wenigstens ein (zugegeben grausliches) Handybild von einem kleinen "Wunder" - vor allem an Mirko gerichtet:   (irgendwie hat die Erstellung der Miniaturansicht nicht geklappt, also einfach draufklicken)
Der kleine New Dawn-Ableger von Dir blüht tatsächlich schon. Ich habe heute Mittag nicht schlecht gestaunt... für den Winter stelle ich sie natürlich tiefer.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Annett.

Super, schön das sie schon blüht! 

Warum nennst du die eigentlich immer "New Dawn"?


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Weil ich .... bin. 

New Dawn ist eine rosafarbige Rose (die mit Stacheln) und wächst an der Scheunenwand nach oben.
Ich meinte *natürlich* Texas Dawn. 
Um das Schild im Topf nachzulesen, war es mir heute etwas zu frisch. Wenigstens wußtest Du, was gemeint war.


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Mirko,
ich hoffe doch, daß es sich bei unseren Seerosen um die von mir genannten Sorten handelt.
Zumindest hatte ich exakt diese bestellt und auch geliefert bekommen im Mai, versehen mit den entsprechenden Namensschildchen.
Da es die ersten Seerosen sind, die ich jemals bestellt habe, muß ich mich darauf verlassen, daß der Händler mir auch die bestellten Sorten geschickt hat.


----------



## Nymphaion (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo,

die Farbe von Seerosenblüten ist sehr stark abhängig vom Alter der Pflanze, von der Jahreszeit und auch etwas von der Wasserchemie. Die ersten Blüten der Saison sehen meistens anders aus als die Blüten im Hochsommer, die allerersten Blüten einer neu gepflanzten Seerosen sind bestenfalls ein matter Abglanz der späteren Blüten. 

Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich dass Pflanzen sehr stark auf ihre Umgebung reagieren. Bekannt ist das auch vom Obstbau. Äpfel und vor allem Birnen bekommen ihren besten Geschmack nur unter idealen Bedingungen. Eine William-Christ-Birne von einem kalten, nassen Standort produziert Früchte die man mit Rüben vergleichen kann, hart und fade. An einem warmen und trockenen Standort dagegen ist das Fruchtfleisch fast schmelzend und hocharomatisch.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Werner.

Ja, das stimmt schon! Aber guck mal bei der " Perry's Baby Red ", da stimmt weder Blütenform noch Blattform.


----------



## niri (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



Epalzeorhynchos schrieb:


> Hi Werner.
> 
> Aber guck mal bei der " Perry's Baby Red ", da stimmt weder Blütenform noch Blattform.



Dem stimme ich auch zu .

LG
Ina


----------



## Nymphaion (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo,

die Perrys Baby Red hab ich nicht gesehen, nur die Indiana und auf die bezog sich mein Beitrag. Aber ihr habt recht, das sieht eher nach einer __ Pygmaea Rubra aus. Eva-Maria, wenn die von mir war, dann melde Dich bitte bei mir damit Du die richtige Sorte bekommst.


----------



## willi1954 (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Danke Werner übrigens für die Ausführungen.

Ich habe übrigens meine Indiana von dir im letzen Jahr  bezogen, neben der Florida Sunset und einer Laydekeri Fulgens. Letztere hat dieses Jahr zum ersten mal geblüht.

Grüsse Willi


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Meine 'Hidden Violett' blüht wieder. Ich finde sie hat eine einmalige schöne Blütenform.


----------



## niri (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



Epalzeorhynchos schrieb:


> Meine 'Hidden Violett' blüht wieder. Ich finde sie hat eine einmalige schöne Blütenform.



Ja, Mirko, sie ist sehr schön, hat etwas von einer tropischen Seerose.

LG
Ina


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Wow',
ich bin begeistert von Euren Bildern. Trotz alledem anhängend die dritte Blüte meiner Madame de __ Gonnere, gekauft dieses Jahr beim Werner:
 .
Für mich war das mehr als begeisternd genug, eine der neu gepflnzten Seerosen mehrfach blühen zu sehen...


----------



## Conny (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Rolf,

anscheinend ist es mit den Seerosenblüten wie mit den eigenen Kindern: die schönsten und besten hat man selber


----------



## niri (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Wow',
> ich bin begeistert von Euren Bildern. Trotz alledem anhängend die dritte Blüte meiner Madame de __ Gonnere, gekauft dieses Jahr beim Werner:
> Anhang anzeigen 71402.
> Für mich war das mehr als begeisternd genug, eine der neu gepflnzten Seerosen mehrfach blühen zu sehen...



Hi Rolf,

du hast eine gute Wahl getroffen ! "Madam Wilfon Gonnere" ist eine wunderschöne Seerose, sie gehört zu meinen Lieblingssorten, leider ist sie für meine Minis eine Nummer zu groß .

LG
Ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Mirko,
Deine "Hidden Violett" ist ja wirklich traumhaft schön.
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis zu der __ Pygmaea Rubra.


----------



## Chrima (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo an Alle!

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen wie meine Seerosensorte heißt

Vielen Dank an alle

LG Tina


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Nympaea '__ Pygmaea Rubra'


----------



## Pammler (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

3 Blüten auf einmal und sogar 'ne rote, denen gefällt Elschens Rezept vom Humus mit Hornspänen!


----------



## Dachfrosch (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Meine ist nach langer Anlaufzeit endlich fleissig :freu


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



Pammler schrieb:


> Elschens Rezept vom Humus mit Hornspänen!



 

Torsten - das streite ich erstmal ab! 
Humus für Seerosen? 
Neeeeeee - den Boden unter der Grasnarbe ja  - aber Humus? 
Wo soll ich das geschrieben haben?


----------



## danyvet (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Die hier von meiner "Brezansky" (ich hab die Seerose nach der Nachbarin benamst, von der ich sie hab, weil ich nicht weiß, welche Sorte das ist  ) hat 2 unterschiedlich große Blüten gemacht. Und weil sie so eng beisammen sind, sieht das irgendwie nett aus. Wie Mutter und Tochter  wollt ich euch zeigen


----------



## Pammler (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Torsten - das streite ich erstmal ab!
> Humus für Seerosen?
> Neeeeeee - den Boden unter der Grasnarbe ja  - aber Humus?
> Wo soll ich das geschrieben haben?



Naja das ist doch fast das selbe (zumindest bei mir). Sorry ich hab halt Erde vom Erd-Komposthaufen genommen, was kein reiner Humus ist bei mir. Jedenfalls war es ungefähr solche Erde die du in deinen Empfehlungen geschrieben hast.


----------



## Doris (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo alle miteinander

ENDLICH - sie blüht - die Seerose aus unserem Miniteich vom TT 2009

Ich habe sie im Frühjahr in den neuen Miniteich gesetzt und heute hat sie die erste Blüte gezeigt.

Diese möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.
   

​


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Heute Nachmittag,
die Pygmae Rubra - 3 Blüten.
Es sind noch 3 oder 4 weitere Knospen an dieser Pflanze.


----------



## Garfield (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo,

:sekt   :sekt    :sekt
Die erste Blüte seit Jahren , ich freu mich wie irre.
Die hat gewartet bis wir ein paar Tage weg waren, um endlich zu erscheinen.


----------



## idefix--211 (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo,

ich habe auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder für euch, ich hoffe sie gefallen. 


Hier meine 'Michael Berthold':
     

und hier hat sie sogar aktuell 2 Blüten offen. Da kann man schön sehen, wie sie im Alter nachdunkelt (die rechte ist im 3. Blühtag, die linke im ersten).
 


Und dies ist die erste Blüte meiner neuen 'Mangala Ubol'. Die Knospe stand fast 2 Wochen über der Oberfläche und hat wohl auf das schöne Wetter dieses WE gewartet um aufzublühen 
   
   


Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Moin,

meine im Frühsommer von Mirko bekommene __ Sioux blüht auch: 
 
Und zwei weitere Knospen stehen in Wartestellung


----------



## ron (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Ihr Glückspilze,

ich glaube unser Teich ist einfach zu kalt (13 grad). Da werde ich nächstes Jahr etwas machen müssen.

Aber immerhin 4 Blüten gab es in diesem Jahr.

 

LG



Ron


----------



## Majaberlin (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Meine Seerosen blühen auch schon und es stehen noch einige Knospen in Wartestellung!


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Und schwupps, die nächste Blüte - es ist aber wieder __ Sioux - schade, ich war so auf die Chrysantha gespannt - aber zwei Knospen warten noch :beten


----------



## Conny (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

 eine Seeroseninvasion hier. Sehr schön


----------



## Chrima (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Meine haben noch so viele Knospen
Wie lange Blühen eigendlich Seerosen


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Meine Seerosen blühen auch schon und es stehen noch einige Knospen in Wartestellung!



Hi Maja,

weißt Du zufällig, wie die auf dem ersten Foto heißt?


----------



## Redlisch (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo,

ich bin zwar kaum zum Fotographieren gekommen, aber einige Bilder habe ich doch gemacht.

         

Axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Heute erfreuen mich wieder 2 wunderschönen Blüten...


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi Maja,
> weißt Du zufällig, wie die auf dem ersten Foto heißt?



Wir sind zwar keine Seerosen-Experten ... aber es könnte eine "Fröbeli" sein ... zumindest sieht sie unserer sehr ähnlich (soweit man das anhand eines Bildes ausmachen kann)


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo CuL,

 eine Fröbeli hab ich, die sieht anders aus.


----------



## willi1954 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Das ist meine "__ Froebeli"



 

LG Willi


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



 
und das ist meine...


----------



## Inken (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Moin ihrs!

Hier ist sie, meine __ Rosennymphe!

    
Ich habe so viele Bilder gemacht und konnte mich kaum entscheiden, welches ich zeigen soll..

Die anderen blühen auch fleißig weiter, habe inzwischen aufgehört, die Blüten zu zählen..

   

Schade, dass der Herbst bald kommt..


----------



## willi1954 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Kann jemand vielleicht bestimmen, was das für eine Seerose sein kann ?



LG Willi


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Moin Inken,
wunderschön, Deine Bilder!
Und der Herbst läßt hoffentlich noch einige Wochen auf sich warten.
Dir einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Eugen (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



Inken schrieb:


> Die anderen blühen auch fleißig weiter, habe inzwischen aufgehört, die Blüten zu zählen..



Ja,wenns in den 3 stelligen Bereich geht,kanns unübersichtlich werden.  
Bei mir haben - bis auf die letzten Neuerwerbungen -  auch alle schön geblüht.
Die kurze Hitzeperiode hat das unbeständige u. kalte Wetter wieder gut gemacht.

Langsam kommen die ersten gelben Blätter, aber meine Chromatella,__ Helvola,__ Aurora,__ Sioux und die __ Arc en ciel blühen noch fleißig weiter.
Beim Rest sind noch etliche Knospen zu sehen,die hoffentlich auich noch zu Blüten werden.
Hoffen wir mal auf einen schönen September. :beten


----------



## Kama (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo, auch von mir mal wieder was - es haben sich dieses Jahr endlich mal alle gezeigt .

Rosanna                 

Perry's Baby Red       

Denver     

__ James Brydon, bei mir die mit Abstand blühfreudigste 
   
- und unter Wasser geht auch  1. Tag  2. Tag 

Wow    

Habe dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal gedüngt, wodurch einige Mickerpflänzchen zumindest mal zu Pflanzen wurden, vielleicht setzt sich dieser Trend im nächsten Jahr fort...


----------



## Chrima (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Wow Kama,
Deine __ James Brydon ist ja ne Wucht
WUNDERSCHÖN!!

LG Tina


----------



## idefix--211 (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo,

das sind ja wieder traumhafte Bilder. Am liebsten hätte ich sie alle in meinem Garten versammelt, aber es ist ja jetzt schon zu eng 

Kama, die auf den letzten beiden Bilder ist besonders klasse, aber bist du dir sicher, dass es eine "Wow" ist? Die sieht hier irgendwie ganz anders aus, auch von der Form der Blütenblätter.

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Kama (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Danke!

Evi, ich habe sie als solche bei einem hier gern weiterempfohlenen Seerosen-Versand als solche bestellt, aber die Hand würde ich nicht dafür ins Feuer legen, dass es eine ist... 

Und ganz ehrlich, der Wow-Effekt hat sich bei mir noch nicht eingestellt. Sie ist schön, hat deutlich größere Blüten als zu Beginn, aber es ist halt eine rote Seerose... eine unter vielen. Die __ James Brydon schafft das deutlich besser .


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo,
die __ Gonnere begeistert nach wie vor! Letzte Woche hatte ich mal 3 Blüten auf einmal, jetzt waren es zwei:
 .
Ich hoffe, dass es so weitergeht. Auch die Blütenfarbe scheint langsam mehr Rosa zu bekommen. Also danke noch mal für die Tipps, ich wäre da gar nicht 'drauf gekommen (a. wie man die Dinger pflegt und b: wie sich eine Blüte so ändert). Als zweites freue ich mich auf die gelbe, die es auch geschafft hat:
 .
Nach dem mir der Korb nach dem Pflanzen in den Teich gekippt war evil :evil :evil), hatte ich schon arge Bedenken...


----------



## Elfriede (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

die Kindel meiner tropischen Tina haben sich heuer der Flachzone meines Teiches bemächtigt, mindestens 20 Pflanzen haben sich dort bereits breit gemacht. Alle blühen und ich bringe es nicht fertig sie aus dem Teich zu verbannen, obwohl sie anderen Pflanzen bereits ihren Platz streitig machen.

 


 


 



Besonders mag ich auch die veränderlichen Seerosen, wenn sie in den vier Blühtagen immer wieder anders aussehen.

 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## danyvet (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

wie.... veränderlich? Die haben jeden Tag eine andere Farbe?? Oder was meinst du damit?


----------



## Dilmun (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Elfriede!

Ich bin immer wieder ein Bewunderer deines T(R)eiches in Paros. Und immer auch ein wenig mit Fernweh. (Überhaupt angesichts unserer momentanen Temperaturen von 17°  )
Wunderschön hast du es.


----------



## idefix--211 (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hach, ich liebe __ blaue Seerosen, deshalb liebe ich auch deinen Teich, Elfriede  Er ist hier etwas ganz besonderes.
Meine neue blaue hat es leider dieses Jahr nicht mehr zur Blüte geschafft 

Wie wäre es eigentlich mal mit einem Teichtreffen auf Paros? 2012 als Vorschlag?   

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## danyvet (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



idefix--211 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es eigentlich mal mit einem Teichtreffen auf Paros? 2012 als Vorschlag?



das haben wir am FTT auch schon besprochen 

meine Seerosenblüte ist für heuer übrigens finito 
winter wird´s :evil


----------



## idefix--211 (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*



danyvet schrieb:


> meine Seerosenblüte ist für heuer übrigens finito
> winter wird´s :evil



Ja, bei mir ziehen sie sogar schon krätig die Blätter ein, kommen kaum noch neue. Die kalten Nächte...


----------



## Eugen (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Da scheint das "Weinbergsklima" doch von Vorteil zu sein.
Bei mir blühen noch 9 Sorten  und jede menge Knospen sind auch noch am Treiben.
Aber ob die noch was werden 
Heute hab ich - trotz bedeckzem Himmel - noch 13 offene Blüten gezählt.


----------



## danyvet (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

so viele hab ich noch nie auf einmal gehabt  das höchste waren 7 (3 rosa und 4 weiße)


----------



## mitch (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

hallo,

dieses jahr ist es eine freude den seerosen beim (fast täglichen) blühen zuzusehen


----------



## Yuna (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo liebes Forum,

nach euren wunderschönen Blüten möchte ich euch meine auch vorstellen.

Die Black Princess
     

Diese Blüte war schon im Juli und seither hat sie leider nur noch eine richtig schöne und eine halb unter Wasser gehabt.

Dafür blüht jetzt endlich meine Direktor Moore


----------



## Limnos (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi 

Der Grund für zu wenige bis gar keine Blüten liegt einmal im langen Winter, der nur kurzen, wenn auch heftigen Hitze mit nachfolgend regnerischem und kühlem Wetter. Es kann auch am zu tiefen Teich mit zu langsamer Erwärmung, zu starker Oberflächenbewegung durch Bachlauf, Springbrunnen etc. liegen. Ich habe Seerosen in nur 60 cm Tiefe. Allerdings muss man dann die Pflanze oft teilen, da sonst die Blätter sich gegenseitig den Platz streitig machen und mehr oder weniger aufrecht wachsen. Ich kann jedes Jahr zwei Drittel der Pflanze "ernten". 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo,
nun ist die Seerosenblüte leider so gut wie vorbei... .
Dennoch war es schön, bereits im ersten Jahr Seerosen blühen zu sehen. Vorige Woche hat es auch die "Mangkala Ubol" geschafft:
   .
Es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob man hier im Forum wunderschöne Bilder sieht, oder selbst mal einen "kleinen Exoten" hat . Ich habe mich wahnsinnig gefreut. Amhängend noch ein Bild der __ Gonnere, die den ganzen Sommer über fleißig geblüht hat (und es aktuell noch macht - und das bei dem Wetter!):
 .


----------



## idefix--211 (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Rolf,

sehr schöne Fotos. 

Und schön, dass dein Mangala Ubol noch so spät geblüht hat. Meine hat auch noch eine kleine Knospe, aber die wird wohl eher nichts mehr.

Auf dem letzten Bild die Blüte mit dem rosa in der mitte, das kann aber unmöglich eine __ Gonnere sein. Die Gonnere ist berühmt für ihre rein-weißen Blüten. Klick mal auf den Namen (in grün und unterstrichen), da siehst du zwei Bilder.
Eine Schönheit ist sie aber trotzdem, auch wenn sie dann wohl namenlos ist 


Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Nymphaion (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

@ Evi, Rolf

'Gonnére' führt immer wieder zu Verwechslungen, denn es gibt zwei Seerosen mit ähnlichem Namen.

'Gonnére' ist eine gefüllte weiße Seerose
'Madame Wilfron Gonnére' ist eine gefüllte rosa Sorte


----------



## idefix--211 (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo,

ah, die Madame Wilfron Gonnére kannte ich noch nicht. Gut zu wissen. Danke für die Auflärung, Werner.

Man merke: Seerosen immer inklusive Vornamen und Titel ansprechen 


Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## mitch (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

hallo,

die letzte indianerin (__ sioux) im teich 

 

mehr davon  gibt es erst wieder 2011


----------



## Elfriede (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Liebe Seerosenfreunde,

meine tropischen Seerosen werden  noch reichlich blühen,  wenn ich Paros im November verlasse. Trotzdem zeigen sie auch hier im Süden bereits  den Herbst an, teilweise mit herrlich rot gefärbten Blättern. Keine meiner winterharten Seerosen, die  jetzt auch schon spärlicher blühen, bringt so schön gefärbte Blätter hervor.


 



                  



 



Heute gab es hier den ersten kühleren Tag,  die Wassertemperatur ist von gestern 26° auf 22°gesunken.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Eine der letzten Seerosen im Freiland: __ Colorado


----------



## Eugen (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hey
nachdem in der letzten Woche noch 5 Sorten geblüht haben,
hier die wohl letzte in dieser Saison (10.10.2010  )
Die Chromatella,ein ausdauernder Blüher.


----------



## Elfriede (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Eugen,

es ist schön für mich, Deine Chromatella noch blühen zu sehen, denn ich leide bereits an Entzugserscheinungen, da ich mich zur Zeit fernab von meinem Teich auf der Insel Kreta befinde. Nächste Woche werde ich nach Paros zurückkehren und sehen, welche Seerosen in meinem Teich noch blühen. Erfahrungsgemäß wird die kleine,tapfere __ Aurora noch blühen, sicher auch die Texas Dawn und die zwei tropischen Sorten und wahrscheinlich auch die Chromatella.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Kreta
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Eugen und alle anderen Seerosenfreunde,

die Hoffnung, dass ich nach meiner Rückkehr aus Kreta noch eine blühende __ Aurora und Chromatella vorfinden würde, hat sich nicht erfüllt. Nur die tropische Tina blüht noch reichlich und die Texas Dawn hat noch einige Knospen. Auch hier auf Paros ist es jetzt herbstlich, es gab bereits den ersten Regen und der Himmel war heute bedeckt.


  


 


 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Kama (16. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo,

gucke gerade aus dem Fenster, da leuchtet was weißes im Teich... 
Wir haben den 16. November, ich bekomme Frostbeulen und Winterdepressionen, wenn ich nur dran denke... nur meine Denver scheint das noch nicht so ganz realisiert zu haben!


----------



## Koiwahn (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*


Meine ersten Seerosenblüten nach dem Neubau.


----------



## Chrima (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo Peter,
Das sind ja super dicke Knospen
Weist du wie die Sorte heißt?? 
Sieht ja fast aus wie eine __ James Brydon,aber ich irre mich bestimmt,
die Farbe ist nicht ganz so kräftig,oder??

LG Tina


----------



## Koiwahn (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

 Tina
Ja das ist eine __ James Brydon,leider nur mit dem Handy aufgenommen, in echt leuchtet sie noch viel schöner


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hi Peter,

ganz aktuell ist das Foto aber wohl nicht nicht, oder. Ich kenn z.Z. keine Marburger Ecke mehr ohne min. 30cm Schneedecke

Aber, bei quacken ja auch schon die ersten __ Frösche (allerdings im Terrarium)

MfG Frank


----------



## mani2 (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

Hallo


Vor meiner Gewächshaustür liegt noch ein wenig mehr als 30 cm,muß ja aber die Seerosen nicht stören.
Mit ein "bischen" Isolierung geht das schon 
Das ganze hat mir aber schon eine Menge Arbeit im September/Oktober gemacht.
Ideal ist es zwar auch nicht aber übern Winter bring ich sie damit.



Tschüs


Manfred


----------



## Koiwahn (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2010*

 Frank
Du bist ja nur zwei Froschhupfer von uns weg, . Ja ja der Schnee  bei der menge Schnee hab ich schon seit Wochen meine Anlage nicht mehr gesehen, aber egal die Tage werden ja schon wieder länger. So jetzt mach ich mir noch ein Weizen auf


----------

